# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Global Wealth Trade is a true pioneer and game changer in the MLM

## dnlbiz

Global Wealth Trade Corporation (GWT Corp) was founded by Ramin Mesgarlou, AKA "The Forensic Networker". Ramin sold the company's first distributorship in April 2005 from his home office in Ontario, Canada.

From these modest beginnings, the small jewelry company kept growing and gaining strength through an evolving product line and a parade of innovational triumphs unprecedented in the history of fine jewelry driven by lead designer Sanaz Hooman.

Due to its rapid growth, the company had to expand its head office five times between 2005 and 2010, finally relocating its world headquarters from Ottawa to Toronto in 2008.

The corporate website has a very elegant design, unrivaled in the Direct Selling world and is divided into a business section and a designer gallery for customers. GWT Corp is the only direct sales company to offer luxury commodities in a form of designer fine jewellery and goods. Annual estimated revenue $20+ million and 10,000+ consultants. 85% in Canada, Caribbean and Hong Kong. The company is open in 100+ countries as products are shipped from Canada and product compliance is not an issue.

Its website - www.globalwealthtrade.com/dnlbiz -  is state of the art and has won acclaim from within and outside the mlm industry. Several magazines in Canada and America hailed it as the best of the best and one of its flagship ultra modern watches is among the top ten watches in the world, alongside the likes of Rolex, etc.

I came across this opportunity online and have now embarked on an ambitious plan to increase its presence and conquer the South African Jewellery market. 
More information can be found here:
http://globalwealthtrade.com/dnlbiz

----------

